# Job in another country



## striker56 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello to all cheftalk members.
I am from greece.i'm 20 years old.i have 3 years experience in a restaurants as a line cooker.now i am working on a good restaurant as a line cooker on the cold side.i am looking for job in another country because i want to move to another country's to take more experiense's.if any chef or owner restaurant is interested i can send my CV via e-mail.

Thank you!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

You may want to check inot how to get a visa. 

It isnt as simple as packing your bags and getting on the plane. 

You need documents, money, a place to stay. 

Along with many more details that NEED to be worked out, so you can actually work and reside in another country.


----------



## striker56 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have some informations about visa's.but this is feasible if you have a employer.about the money,i have some only to move to another country and to rent a home.i know this isn't easy but i think i can do it if i find a job!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

As a Greek national, OP is able to move and work to any of the other EU countries without a visa.


----------



## striker56 (Jan 5, 2014)

without visa you can work only on EU...But in america or russia etc you want a visa to move!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Why would you not choose another EU country? It's less hassle AND has the benefit of reciprocal health and benefits available to you and also the fact that there are so many Michelin starred restaurants to choose from.

As a first move out of Greece it's a no-brainer


----------



## regisundertow (Jul 30, 2013)

Seconding Ishbel, as a first step, why would he want to move out of the EU if there's no benefit to be had? (Greek working at a Michelin restaurant in Rome here)


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sensible man!


----------



## striker56 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think is better for me at this time to move on EU but i must find one employer before i move...you have any idea how i can do this?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Save enough money t allow you to move to another EU country THEN start looking.


----------



## striker56 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have save enough money to move that's why i am looking for a job


----------



## regisundertow (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.chef-jobs.co.uk/index.aspx

You can start here. It's a British job portal, but through it you can search for jobs elsewhere as well.

It might be a good idea sending an email to hotel chains, like Hilton.


----------



## striker56 (Jan 5, 2014)

i will check it thank you


----------

